# all hell would break loose....



## Pernambuquês!

Can anyone help to translate this phrase?

*...all hell would break loose....*


Thank You


----------



## Gizmo77

Yo lo traduciría como:

"Y el infierno se rompería en pedazos/haría añicos"


----------



## Pernambuquês!

I am starting to get embarassed at how much you are helping me Gizmo! Thank you again!!!


----------



## Gizmo77

Well... I love Bossa... been with a garota etc... 

"Tomara que voçé..."


----------



## koki

¡Hola!
¿Alguien me podria ayudar a traducir la frase?:
"All hell breaks loose"
¡Gracias!


----------



## CharlesTESOL

I'm not sure about a Spanish translation, but in English it means: 

1. great confusion and excitement suddenly develops.

2. a situation suddenly becomes noisy and violent, perhaps with people arguing or fighting.


----------



## Meleva

Hola a todos,

¿podéis ayudarme con esta frase?
El contexto es de unos tipos que están en un baño dispuestos a pelearse.

-An then from the other side of the bathroom door came the distinctive sound of all hell breaking loose.

Mi propuesta es:
Y luego, desde el otro lado de la puerta del baño vino el sonido característico de todo el infierno explotando.
 
Un saludo
Gracias


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Existe la expresión de desatar/desatarse los infiernos.

Saludos

MA


----------



## Intimidante

Si mas recuerdo ese es el titulo de los dos ultimos capitulos de Supernatural de la segunda temporada. Eso vendria siendo en el español como:

"Todo el infierno desatado"

o

"Todo el infierno se desata"

Espero que te sirva.

Chau.


----------



## rammstein

Hmm, estaba buscando una manera de traducir esa frase, pero difiero de la respuesta de Gizmo. Me parece a mí que una mejor traducción, aunque no me convence, sería "y el infierno se desataría"... el infierno no se rompe, sino que se desata, como una especie de "infierno sobre la tierra". Bueno, este thread es de hace mil años pero quizá ayude a alguien más. Si estoy en un error me avisan.


----------



## aztlaniano

"Se amaría un lío de los buenos", "se desataría un escándalo" o algo semejante.
El infierno no tiene por qué entrar en la traducción, en mi opinión.
saludos


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Gizmo77 said:


> Yo lo traduciría como:
> 
> "Y el infierno se rompería en pedazos/haría añicos"


 
No, this is very incorrect.

The reference is to the following lines in Book IV of Milton's epic poem,_ Paradise Lost, _when the Archangel Gabriel addresses Satan, who has left Hell:

_But wherefore thou alone? wherefore with thee
Came not* all Hell broke loose*?_

"To break loose" means "to escape from imprisonment".  "Broke" here is being used as a past participle; the question means "Why did all the demons of Hell, similarly escaped from confinement, not come with you?"

The phrase today means "All Hell was let loose", or "all Hell could be seen there"; it is similar to the "break" one finds in "we broke into song".


----------



## Kraken

Estoy de acuerdo con Rammstein, Aztlaniano y GreenWhiteBlue.

En España decimos 
"se abrió la caja de Pandora"
"se armó/preparó la de Dios es Cristo" (no es blasfemo ni malsonante)
"se armó la de San Quintín".


----------



## rammstein

¡Buenísimo! Yo sé que lo del infierno en español como tal no se usa, por eso necesitaba una frase mejor pues, pero más que todo corregía lo de que el infierno se rompía pues... Muchas gracias Kraken y aztlaziano, sus aportes me ayudaron mucho.


----------



## Bri-Guy

¿Cómo diriá all hell broke loose" en español. Ejemplo: All hell broke loose, when the guy called the man's wife fat.

de mal en peor ? tal vez  Quiero saber si hay un modismo para decir esto


----------



## aztlaniano

Se armó un número, se desató una riña. 
What country is this for?
By the way, the verb is "break", not "brake".


----------



## Bri-Guy

My stupid mistake. I'm truly tired. USA

So if I were to say [when all hell breaks loose, is when you know who your true friends are] would I then use cuando se arme un número es cuando .....


----------



## aztlaniano

"Escándalo" also works here. "Se armó un escándalo", it's the same as "montar un número".
If you explained it a bit more it would be easier to come up with the most suitable expression. (Also, tell us if this is for Spain, Mexico, Argentina ...)


----------



## Bri-Guy

¿Entonces tal vez se puede decir también armar un jaleo? are you familiar with se armó la gorda o la de Dios de Cristo. I just found these two as well. Thanks for all your help.

Since I am in Los Angeles, more than likely it would be for a native Mexican or El Salvadorean speaker.


----------



## aztlaniano

Bri-Guy said:


> Since I am in Los Angeles, more than likely it would be for a native Mexican or El Salvadorean speaker.


I've asked a few experts. It's late in your hemisphere and they may not respond til tomorrow. I still think it would be helpful if you explained if you meant a shouting match, fisticuffs, etc.


----------



## Kibramoa

All hell broke loose, when the guy called the man's wife fat.
Se armó un lío de aquellos, porque un tipo dijo que la esposa del señor era gorda.
Cuando un tipo dijo que la esposa del señor era gorda, se armó la gran gorda. [this would be a good play on words]
Se armó la de Troya....
Hubo pelea cuando....


----------



## MafaldaUY

se armó bronca
se armó la de San Quintín
Supongo que para LA lo mas lógico es jaleo pero acá no se usa y ni se conoce la expresión


----------



## Aserolf

Bri-Guy said:


> ¿Cómo diriá all hell broke loose" en español. Ejemplo: *All hell broke loose, when the guy called the man's wife fat*.


 


Bri-Guy said:


> ¿Entonces tal vez se puede decir también armar un jaleo? are you familiar with se armó la gorda o la de Dios de Cristo. I just found these two as well. Thanks for all your help.


En el español de México puede funcionar "se armó la gorda", pero no las otras opciones - se entenderían pero no se usan.


Bri-Guy said:


> Since I am in Los Angeles, more than likely it would be for a native Mexican or El Salvadorean speaker.


Mis sugerencias serían:
Se armó el escándalo cuando el tipo le dijo 'gorda" a la esposa del señor.
Se armó un gran lío cuando el tipo llamó 'gorda' a la esposa del hombre.

Hay varias maneras de decirlo, pero si quieres sonar muuuuuy informal (para México, por supuesto):
Se hizo un gran 'pedo' cuando el viejo le dijo 'gorda' a la esposa del señor.

Sds;o)


----------



## Bri-Guy

Thanks everyone I appreciate your feedback and expertise. When I spoke about all hell breaking out, I just meant that "the shit hit the fan", not that it came to blows being thrown, but that the situation became out of control ,,yelling, throwing things perhaps. Many times I am faced with interpreting others and they tend to use the term hypothetically. Muchas gracias!!!

I am so happy with the responses and truly am grateful. Wow, I love this forum.


----------



## Joanna Drayton

Hoooola foreros
A pesar de ser un thread tan antiguo, me ayudó mucho hoy. Estoy traduciendo el guión de "Adivina quien viene a cenar". Allí aparece esta frase.
No sabía que estaba en Paraíso Perdido. Lo leeré a la brevedad.
Gracias.
JD


----------



## translator.cat

♦ LOC: *all hell was let loose,* se armó la de Dios es Cristo

(De la entrada _hell_ del dicc. WordReference)


----------



## HallePuppy

Hi!

I am translating a book that has to do with someone who was involved with the occult (satanic practices), and got out of it. You would probably call it a religious book, so I don't want to use something that would be considered profanity. Here is the context:

"Frequently, a great-grandchild will not even be aware of his ancestors’ involvement until he himself, perhaps, becomes, or tries to become, a believer. Then, quite literally, all hell can break loose for him, though he himself may never have participated in occult practices." 

Can I use "Se le puede desatar todo el infierno", or would that be considered profanity/strong language that would be offensive to people in the churches?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rammstein

HallePuppy: 
"Se le puede desatar todo el infierno" doesn't sound like Spanish, but let's wait for another opinion.


----------



## HallePuppy

rammstein said:


> HallePuppy:
> "Se le puede desatar todo el infierno" doesn't sound like Spanish, but let's wait for another opinion.


 
Since Miguel Antonio and Intimidante say "desatar el infierno" y "desatar los infiernos", would that be regional, then?  Can we fix it to make it sound like Spanish?  It's in a text about witchcraft and the occult, so "infierno" works as a wordplay, and I would like to keep it if possible.


----------



## Girlnterrupted

Creo que tendríamos que tener un poco de contexto para saber que frase usar. 

Algo que me viene a la cabeza (sin contexto) es "La cosa está que arde", aunque esto solo funciona en algunos contextos. Las opciones de Kraken me parecieron adecuadas.


----------



## HallePuppy

I need the translation of the phrase for a book that will be published internationally. The translation, therefore should be universally acceptable.  In the context, the protagonist has been involved in the occult, and when she is renouncing it, there are repercussions in the spirit realm. So literally and figuratively, "all hell broke loose."  I do need to be careful not to offend sensitive readers.


----------



## Red Blood

En Argentina estas 2 opciones estarían acorde:

Se armó la gorda - Se pudrió todo  

Saludos


----------



## olutita

Saludos:

En Back to the future II (Regreso al futuro II) aparece esa expresión: "All hell broke loose".
En el doblaje en español de España se tradujo como: "Se ha armado un cacao de aupa".
En un subtítulo encontré la siguiente traducción: "Se armó un lío".

Espero que les haya ayudado.
Un saludo


----------



## VikingoStaFe

HallePuppy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am translating a book that has to do with someone who was involved with the occult (satanic practices), and got out of it. You would probably call it a religious book, so I don't want to use something that would be considered profanity. Here is the context:
> 
> "Frequently, a great-grandchild will not even be aware of his ancestors’ involvement until he himself, perhaps, becomes, or tries to become, a believer. Then, quite literally, all hell can break loose for him, though he himself may never have participated in occult practices."
> 
> Can I use "Se le puede desatar todo el infierno", or would that be considered profanity/strong language that would be offensive to people in the churches?
> 
> Thank you in advance.




frecuentemente, un nieto no sera conciente de la participacion de sus ancentros, hasta que el mismo, talvez, se vuelva o trate de volverse, un creyente. solo entonces, literalmente, puede desatarsele el infierno, aunqueel talvez nunca haya participado en practicas ocultistas.

podrias usar sinonimos de infierno como por ejemplo averno, porque en este caso estaba hablando del infierno mismo (fire, brimstone and dudes with forks, goatees and soulpatches)


----------



## Topito

Otra opción, en español peninsular: 
-Se armó la marimorena.


----------

